
Researchers report 4,000 apps that secretly record audio and steal logs - smacktoward
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/08/android-users-bombarded-with-4000-spy-apps-three-land-in-google-play/
======
valuearb
Why is this so much easier on Android than iOS? On iOS microphone access
requires explicit user permission, so you have to use social engineering to
convince them to give it. And app review theoretically can catch apps that
leave an audio channel open.

~~~
izacus
Because Google still allows publishing of apps that opt out of having to ask
for microphone permissions.

------
danjoc
>Android users should be wary of any non-Google app sources with the exception
of Amazon's Android offerings

Personally, I trust f-droid more than either of those.

